# Stealth owners: rack question



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Upside down or right way up?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny you should say that Brad, I just had a Yatala pie


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The rashy clings to their rack making their moobs look bigger.

They spend a lot of time upside down initially but once they get the hang of it they mostly stay right way up.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

koich said:


> The rashy clings to their rack making their moobs look bigger.
> 
> They spend a lot of time upside down initially but once they get the hang of it they mostly stay right way up.


LOL.....

No dramas with them sitting the right way. Glass is a lot tougher than most think....


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

indiedog said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Funny you should say that Brad, I just had a Yatala pie
> ...


No time. The last time I drove a new toy home I managed to flip the trailer containing my brand new quad bike on a dirt road so I'll be doing 30km/h up the bruce highway today. Need to get moving or I won't be home before midnight!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Very jealous right now!


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

salticrak said:


> You will see a lot more racks all of a sudden now...


I trust these references to racks, do not allude to the devils dumplings.....or do they :twisted:

Cheers andybear :twisted:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

indiedog said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > No time. The last time I drive a new toy home I managed to flip the trailer containing my brand new quad bike on a dirt road so I'll be doing 30km/h up the bruce highway today. Need to get moving or I won't be home before midnight!
> ...


Bloody dogs always trying to hang their heads out the window on the highway. This yak will stay far from you and your assorted drills, saws and torture devices.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow..... Palmy in the morning? You can carry my rods in your hatch after the 3 hour drive


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah... 20min to Noosa or 3 hours to Palmy. Hmmmmm


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

indiedog said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... 20min to Noosa or 3 hours to Palmy. Hmmmmm
> ...


Ask my brother:


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Moffat shore dump.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

CAV said:


> pfft tuesday was way worse.
> Nice buy scater, now you just need to blood her, but i'm guessing that won't take long.


It'll be longer than I'd like. I tweaked my back when Tom and I were moving the yak out of the shop and it's decided to spasm up. No paddling for me this weekend.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I just leave my bra on wow there is an advantage to being a female yaker :lol: Love the look of the stealth.

Damn gravity destroyed my rack years ago :shock:

Back on topic how many guys manage to keep the black self drainer in tact when loading upright ?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Black self-drainer? You mean the bung?


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

No not the bung I know there is a term for them but I mean the 2 black lugs underneath that are a one way drain. Both the guys I know with a stealth have broken them.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh the venturis. Thanks for the heads up I'll have to watch that.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

scater said:


> CAV said:
> 
> 
> > pfft tuesday was way worse.
> ...


Thats TOW material there. Who tweaks their back buying a new yak?

Thanks Sue.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You're telling me! I used to have a really troublesome back but it's been pretty good for about two years now. We had to turn the yak through 180deg but there were racks of rashies and lures in the way which meant we had to lift the yak up to about chest height and just as it got there it went ping!


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

Judging by that photo I would be concerned for your brothers back. Thats a decent pitch-poling.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks good Scater.


----------

